# How many fish?



## Firefighter337 (Jan 1, 2007)

I went to the store, and I like barbs. Tiger, Tin Foil, all of them. I like Silver Dollars too.

My partner gave me a 75 gallon Oceanic Tank.

How many of these fish can I put in my tank? I want a bunch. 

I see people put shrimp in the tank as well to handle algae. Will these fish eat the shrimp? What do you recommend to eat the algae?


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

one fish per gallon so basically no more than 75!'
Example"
10g tank- 10 fish
15g tank= 15 fish!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Firefighter337 said:


> I went to the store, and I like barbs. Tiger, Tin Foil, all of them. I like Silver Dollars too.
> 
> My partner gave me a 75 gallon Oceanic Tank.
> 
> ...


Tin Foil barbs can grow up to 13 inches. They are easy to keep but will grow rapidly and is considered too large for most aquariums. Though they are generally peaceful they will eat smaller fish, so are not always suitable for a community aquarium. 

Tiger barbs have a notorious reputation as Ã¢â‚¬Å“fin nippersÃ¢â‚¬Â. Its best to keep them in a shoal of at least 8 so they will not harass other fish species as much and will concentrate their aggression within their own shoal.

The peaceful Silver Dollar is a choice fish for many aquarists who want a community aquarium with good sized inhabitants. The Silver Dollar, though very peaceful, gets rather large and needs a good sized aquarium. They are a lively fish and like to hang out in schools, so get several if you can!
These fish are happiest in a large shallow aquarium with peat filtered water, dark gravel, and lots of plants and hiding places.

75 Gallons being a good size tank I would stay away from the silver dollars. You would be able to have more of the barbs but I would not mix them due to their size. Just my opinion hope it helps.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I think that would be stunning with a school of, like, 15 to 20 tiger barbs (add them 5 at a time). Were I doing it, I would just go with the regular form, but you could mix and match green and albino morphs too. Get 5 to 7 Yoyo, Angelicus, Striped, or Golden Zebra Loaches (not clowns, not skunk, not red finned blue), and a couple of Bristlenosed Plecos for your cleanup crew.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

The 1" a gallon rule isnt a good one when considering larger fish.

In a 75 id stick with the smaller barbs and leave the tins and silvers out of it unless you plan an upgrade in 8-10 months.


----------



## Firefighter337 (Jan 1, 2007)

I went to the fish store today and I saw tons of stuff I like.

 I forgot the names.

But yes, I saw some fully grown Silver dollars, they are big. I dont want them anymore.

If it were your tank, you wanted the most fish in possible and still stay safe and healthy:
What color rock?
What type of decorations?
What background?
What fish and how many?

These answers should be fun to see. Because I am going to buy the filter,, chemicals, rocks and ornaments tomorrow. Hopefully, I should have fish in the beast by atleast this weekend?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Black background. Slates are good options as they don't seem to affect the pH but watch out for metal flecks whhich can release toxins.

I prefer the natural setup.:mrgreen: Rocks, black gravel or sand and plants.

Not sure about fish and their quantity though.:mrgreen: But here are my suggestions:
Angelfish
Blue Rams
_Apistogramma cacatuiodes_
Diamond Tetra(_Moenkhausia pittieri_)
Rosy Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon bentosi_)
Cardinal Tetra
_Corydoras paleatus_
Otocinclus(excellent at consuming algae)
Bristlenose plecs
~Not all of course. Feel free to choose. There are actually a lot of tetras than just those three I mentioned. Get the diamonds I say.:brow: They're stunners. :mrgreen:

You can't get those fish at the moment as you'll have to cycle your tank either way: fishless(you'll need ammonia) or with fish(either platies or danios as starters).

In the end, you would want your ammonia and nitrites at zero as detectable levels can harm your fish.

Good luck.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Just an addendum re: the silver dollars: I have 4 of them, and they grow *FAST!*. They tripled in size in about 8 weeks. They are lovely fish though.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tracy said:


> Just an addendum re: the silver dollars: I have 4 of them, and they grow *FAST!*. They tripled in size in about 8 weeks. They are lovely fish though.


:shock2: Impressive, mind you.:wink2:
Welcome back.:wave: Haven't actually seen you lately.:tongue: :mrgreen:


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Black Background. Failing that, get one that's got a cliff face print on it or get a good macro picture of some aquatic plants and blow it up and pnel it, seal the paper and stck it on the outside of the tank.

I've got three ideas for tank set up:
1) The one I'm going to be doing this summer: 50lbs Eco Complete mixed with 60lbs Peace River Gravel. Two big and one medium pieces of driftwood. Rockwork will be local granite with red shale. Plant with Java Moss, Java Fern, African Fern, Sword Plants, Rotala Indica, Cabomba Carolinia, and Brazillian Pennywort, and some sort of Lotus (and maybe some others). I may very well use needlepoint netting and rare earth magnets to make a java moss wall on parts of thesides of the tank. Livestock: 6 Angelfish, 3 Dwarf Platies, 8 Diamond Tetras, 8 Hatchetfish, 5 Albino Bronze Cories, 1 Banjo Catfish, 2 Bristlenosed Plecos.

2) One that I'd do if I had a second 75 handy: Sand Substrate, 2" deep. Rounded river stones from the garden center (run through the diswasher on heavy scour), local red shale, some long, branchy driftwood. Java Moss, Java Fern, some big Anubias, Onion Plant, and some of the biggest swords I can lay hands on (in stone planters full of gravel). Then I'd put in 5 Botia modesta and 5 to 7 Botia Morleti (or Yakittyyackushikaka or whatever the new genus name is. That's red finned blue loaches and Skunk Loaches) I'd put a serious moonlight on this one and set the light cycle up so that the main lights would be shutting down mid afternoon, and the algae break would be about the time I was getting ready to go to work.

3) Sand Substrate, Black Slate and Red Lava Rock. Potted Sword Plants or fake plants. 15 to 20 Tiger Barbs, 8 Emerald Cories (Or Black if I could find them), Bristlenosed Plecos, maybe a redtailed black shark (RTBS). Lots of caves and hidey holes for the cories.

4) *Bonus* - Oddball Tank. Sand Bottom, Lots of plants, 3 Leopard Ctenopoma, a Senegal Bichir , some spiny eels (we'll see if they hang out in the plants or the sand), some African buttefly fish (ABF), and a male and two female Swordtails as fry factories.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Firefighter337 said:


> I went to the fish store today and I saw tons of stuff I like.
> 
> I forgot the names.
> 
> ...


As far as decorating your tank, I would go with a small/medium gravel. Alot of people prefer a natural look and go with browns, but that is completely your choice.
Decorations, I would get lots of plants unless you wish to do alot of research on live ones I would go with fake for now. You can always change them to live down the road after you have read information on how to keep live plants in your tank, also some of the barbs will nip at the live plants if you decide to go with them. 
As far as anything else you could look at rock caves ect.. I am sure your lfs has plenty of things to choose from 
Most definately go with a background dark always works, but again its your preference.
As far as fish to start off your tank I would go with the danios they are hardy fish and once your tank is cycled you should be able to keep them in with barbs, they are fast fish and can get away quickly if the barbs become fin nippers.

Don't forget the test kit, for testing during your cycle 

Best of luck to you, let us know how you did at the lfs.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Blue said:


> Tracy said:
> 
> 
> > Just an addendum re: the silver dollars: I have 4 of them, and they grow *FAST!*. They tripled in size in about 8 weeks. They are lovely fish though.
> ...


Thanks, Blue  you're right, I haven't been around much. Life just gets in the way sometimes.


----------

